# Tonka, is that you??????



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha I'm pretty sure it's actually Not you, but I had to double take & zoom in to be sure. I swear at first glance, it's you. Dude is def your doppelgänger. 


















Tapatalk via iPad2


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hahahahaha almost I'm a bit thicker lol but good call that does look sorta like me hahaha that's funny 

the wetter the better


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice find Jon, LoL


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Lmao looks just like you Brandon! 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DUDE!!!!!! How many of you are walking around down there!?!?!?! His girl even looks like your girl!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

What ya know I am a inspiration to all.....wanna be me lol jk 

the wetter the better


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

poor bastard......he looks just like Brandon.......


:biggrin:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Shoot if he knew he looked like a g like me he would have them girls going craaa***zeeeee jk lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol Brandon is a very modest guy. 



Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

lilbigtonka said:


> Shoot if he knew he looked like a g like me he would have them girls going craaa***zeeeee jk lol
> 
> the wetter the better


 
That's known as "sympathy"..........:lol: - Don't worry, I get the same reaction from 'em.


----------

